# armar un dicsman con una lectora de cd



## brunopag (May 1, 2006)

hola a todos, realmente soy nuevo en el foro, lo que me interesaria saver es como hacer para utilizar un lector de cd de una pc como dicsman o minicomponente, por favor sean lo mas claros posibles, 
muchas gracias.....


----------



## EBER  DAVID (May 6, 2006)

hola ,que  tal.  tu  inquietud  es  interesante  .   sabes  lo  bueno  es   que  si  se  puede   ,por ejemplo  los  lectores d e  los  cd  de  computadoras   trabajan  con  el  software    de  la  cpu .  pero  hay  lectores   me  parece  la marca  lg .generalmente  todas  las   marcas   pueden  trabajar  independientemente   solo  necesitarias  una   fuente   de  12 v    y  5v  y  un  amplificador ,eso  porque  la  señal  de  la  lectora  es  baja  .


----------



## Jorf (May 7, 2006)

Y si buscas un poco más? En el foro y en la web está lleno de comentarios, circuitos y demás sobre este tema.


----------



## brunopag (May 19, 2006)

muchas gracias por la información, se podra usar la fuente de un cpu?? para darle energia...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 19, 2006)

brunopag dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por la información, se podra usar la fuente de un cpu?? para darle energia...




Si se puede,  yo así le hago  con una AT.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Jun 12, 2006)

Hola: no encuentro donde habla de armar un reproductor con una lectora de cd ni en esta web ni en inet... please me pasan unos links?


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

hola gabf, todos los lectores de CD llevan la famosa salida de auriculares, como la de un discman, puedes mirar de configurar esa salida para que te saque el audio por alli en lugar de sacartelo por la tarjeta de sonido.

Si el montaje que quieres hacer es, el lector a secas sin ordenador ni nada entonces la cosa se complica.

los lectores de cd llevan dos alimentacion, una de +-12, que es la amarilla, que es la que hace girar el motor del lector entre otras cosas, y otra roja, que es la de 5 voltios, para los circuitos digitales internos de esta.

necesitas dos alimentaciones externas que entreguen dichas tensiones para hacer funcionar el lector, y teoricamente, si le conectas los cascos de ese modo, colocando el jumper en las patillas de maestro y sin colocarle ningun bus, se deberia poder escuchar la señal de audio.

Quizas necesites un prqueño amplificador para esa salida, eso ya no lo se.

espero haberte yudado

un saludo


----------



## kaki (Jun 19, 2006)

Es muy simple te consigue un transformadorr que transformadorrme de 200V a 6,9 o 12 segun la lectora lo conecta a la entrada de corriente de la lectora y en el frente donde tiene una salida par auricular conecta la salida a un amplificado y listo muy simple...


----------



## eaenorman (Jun 21, 2006)

Tenes que tener en cuenta que no podes usar cualquier lectora. Necesitas una lectora que posea en el frente por lo menos dos botones de control. la que habre la puerta de el cd-rom y le da stop a la lectora y la que le da play y avance a el proximo tema.
Si Tenes un buen juego de parlantes potenciados de pc, (de calidad), podes usarlos sacando la señal de los auriculares y luego los alimentas (a los parlantes) con la fuente de pc que usas. Yo uso asi el cd rom. Uso una fuente vieja de pc at. solo necesito que tenga bien los dos voltajes, 12 y 5 (amarillo y rojo), uso una llave de encendido de una vieja pc, y unos parlante jbl de una vieja compac presario. una joyita. espero que te sirva. aunque en costo (si compras todo nuevo), NO VALE LA PENA, ya que por el mismo precio tenes un reproductor de cassette, radio y lectora de cd con dos parlantes y no te rompes la cabeza. claro que si tenes tirado en tu casa esos elementos, te sale gratis.
Gracias


----------



## Flasheate_algo (Dic 8, 2006)

Para la fuente se puede utilizar un transformador de 15v de cc, un 7812 y un 7805
la corriente cambia segun  cada lectora de cd y hay que tener en cuenta que los 78xx 
toman temperatura con el aumento de corriente.
las lectoras de cd tienen una señal de salida que no debe superar lo 2VPico a Pico,

yo la utilizo de esta forma y sin la necesidad de un cpu o de una fuente de pc.
la señal debe ser amplificada por algun amplificador de potencia


----------



## Dano (Dic 9, 2006)

Generalmente las lectoras viejas como de 8x 12x y 16x tenian los botones para controlar la cancion como adelantar atrasar siguiente anterior y volumen


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 10, 2006)

No es preciso complicar tanto el tema. Simplemente debe tener dos teclas

play, track+
stop, eject

La alimentación se puede obtener de una fuente de ordenador o de una fuente casera simplemente usando los conocidos 7812 y 7805  con masa común. Es preciso ubicar un buen radiador de calor para los reguladores, ya que por lo menos mi cdrom tenía picos de consumo de 2 A en 12V, lo cual no es peligroso si usamos solo 15v en la entrada del regulador.  El problema es que el 7805 debe reducir en mas de un 65% el voltaje, con el consiguiente peligro de embalamiento termico. Lo solucione usando una resistencia cerámica de 10 Ohm y 5 W. Cuando hay un pico de consumo en 5 V, la resistencia provoca una caida suficiente para que en la entrada del 7805 hayan 7 v cuando hay un consumo superior a 250ma.

Respecto al audio, verás que detras de la unidad hay unos bornes que pone audio LGNDR, que normalmente se puenteaban en la entrada de la tarjeta de sonido a tal efecto. Pues le sueldas 2 rca hembra aereos y ya tendrás una salida de linea directa, sin distorsión, ya que la salida de auriculares suele tener ruido, poco pero al ser una salida amplificada tiene distorsión.


----------



## DobleA (Dic 10, 2006)

Recuerdo que hace años se me había quemado la tarjeta de sonido del PC (estoy hablando de cuando no venía todo en on-board). La cosa es que nunca la cambie porque se venía PC nueva en cuestion de meses. Estuve usando la lectora de CD en el gabinete como discman.
Tenía el botón de apertura/cierre, un botón play/adelanta canciones y un pote para el volumen (la ruedita).
Ahora tengo una lectora BENQ relativamente nueva la cual tiene todo lo mismo solo que el contról de volumen es digital (eso si, mi tarjeta de sonido anda bien, pero se podría usar como discman perfectamente).
Como dicen por ahí probablemente tengas que conectarle un amplificador, ya que por lo que recuerdo esa salida tiene baja potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Sienar (Dic 17, 2006)

Flasheate_algo dijo:
			
		

> Para la fuente se puede utilizar un transformador de 15v de cc, un 7812 y un 7805



Brunopag quiere un discman, no una lanzadera de misiles.

Podríamos intentar algo más portátil con una batería de 12v del estilo de las que se usan en radiocontrol (~3600mAh) y un 7805.

Comentaba alguien después que su lector de CD se comía 2A a 12v. No es problema, estas baterías en ocasiones trabajan con picos de 15-20A (arranque de motores), y luego bajan a 10-15A (funcionamiento nominal).

Otra ventaja es que son recargables.


----------



## lokillo (Dic 23, 2006)

hola chikos, alguien sabe como controlarla con una pic para leer mp3????

please que alguien sepa por fis.....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2007)

Hola, como pide lokillo... taría lindo hacer que reprodusca mp3...

yo estuve buscando pero no encontré nada de nada de nada para hacer un "control remoto" como el de las compacteras profesionales... o sea... armar un dispositivo que permita controlar la reproducción (adelante, atras, play, pausa, stop) y que muestre en un display información como el track y su duración o tiempo remanente... asumo que esto podría llevar más de un pic... pero de cualquier manera me parece una alternativa mucho más económica para una estación de radio por ejemplo... se rompe la lectora y la cambiamos por otra ($35 contra $350 que cuesta una compactera más o menos...).

Si alguien puede aportar, muy agradecido estaré.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! y si se le puede hacer busqueda por tartamudeo, sería genial!!!


----------



## dvilla (Ene 8, 2008)

Me gustaria saber como adaptar un lector de cd para que funcione por el puerto IDE, pero fuera de la PC. Me explico mejor que me sirva como dicman pero en un equipo de audio, es poder adaptarle botonera para que pueda funcionar todas las teclas como si fuera un a dicman.


----------



## santiago (Ene 21, 2008)

respondiendo la cuestion del reproductor de cd con lectora de pc

te recomiendo usar un micro de tele o videocasettera con control remoto para controlarlo a distancia ya que armar un control "multifuncion" tiene que estar bajo la norma rc5 de philips y es bastante complicado.

ahora lo del display es mas complicado yo use el display de un radiograbador philips en el cual reemplace su respectiva lectora por una de pc y la uso para el auto todo con control remoto.


----------



## dvilla (Ene 22, 2008)

Saludos santixman. Me gustaria saber por que pines del Lector de CD puedo adaptarle el micro de video casettera


----------



## santiago (Ene 22, 2008)

dvilla hola primero conseguite el micro de la video y despues buscale el datasheeet en el te figurara seguramente que para el volumen tiene 2 patitas que varian el paso de corriente como en un potenciometro pero electronico y el audio lo sacas de la conexion para auriculares de la lectora osea del jack de la lectora pones un cable enmallado sacado de una ficha comun 3.5 de ai pasas el cortas el cable o los cables central/es del enmallado y lo aces entrar al micro de la video po una de las patas del micro y por la otra lo sacas, lo amplificas por que la lectora tiene poco "poder" y lo introducis en un parlante. eso es mono si el micro admite estereo (seguro) repetis los pasos anteriormente dichos pero el micro te va a figurar 4 patas en ves de dos para el audio.
 ahora si el micro es de tele es mas facil entras con la lectora por la entrada de audio para el dvd o la video y salis por los párlantes y lla tenes todo armado d1 si queres te paso un esquema vos lo armas como quieras y sino mandame un mail es simple con un micro te video o tele armas hasta el cambio de pista (dependiendo que lectora tengas )


----------



## santiago (Ene 22, 2008)

mira aca te doy un ejemplo extraes el audio representado por +L +R y - la masa pasa derecho a los amplificador representados en las figura cuadradas y con patitas y los +R y +L pasan por el micro (figura rectangulas con muchas patitas) asi te controla la salida de audio con el control remoto. ahora si tu lectora tiene para stop, play pause,etc lo podes conectar tambien EJ: play pause lo conectas a la pata del micro que te figure en el datasheet que sea para el play y el pause del video, etc y asi podes controlar todo este esquemita es para tener una idea nada mas y para orientarse es factible sacar el audio de una lectora hasta por las salidas analogas (utilisando   una placa de audio vieja) y muchas cosas mas pero lo importante es para que la vas a usar yo tengo una en el auto, saque el audio del jack para auriculares y lo mande al micro de ai lo mande a un amplificador 50wx4 y chau tuve que armar fuente para el micro y todo "un quilombo" pero no hay nada como lo hecho en casa.


----------



## santiago (Ene 31, 2008)

todo es de ejemplo y para armarlo siempre ay que tener ingenio y el datasheet


----------



## Diodo Zener (Abr 18, 2008)

Yo tambien tengo un reproductor de cd de pc con proyecto de instalarlo en el auto y mp3.
Como he leído, se necesita un integrado en la parte trasera para decodificar el mp3....
Bue ,me he trabado en lo siguiente y es en la ubicación de los pines de datos de la parte trasera(4)







Imagen sacada de lo que encontré en google 
http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...or+de+cd+&as_st=y&um=1&hl=es&newwindow=1&sa=G


Salu2


----------



## maurice (Jun 21, 2008)

saludos santixman,a un stereo normal no se le puede adaptar un control remoto?


----------



## santiago (Jun 22, 2008)

todo depende
estereo, que vas a usar
si queres usar el micro de una tele o una video tenes que ver la hoja de datos y ubicar todos los pines "logicos"
saludos
poder creo que se podria


----------



## maurice (Jun 22, 2008)

donde puedo ubicar el micro de la tv y como puedo instalarselo a el stereo.....todavia no tengo el stereo....cual me recomiendas?el cual se le pueda instalar el control o ya sea que tenga el contro y que lea dvd



saludos


----------



## Vlad (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola

De causlaidad aluien sabe que tipo de integrado usa un CD ROM para ampificar la señal que sale a los audifonos?
Es posible extraerlo para hacer un amplificador de audifonos?

Gracias


----------



## juancarfox (Nov 11, 2008)

todos hablando de la unidad del CD-rom

pero lo que quiere este cuate es hacer un tipo discman con la unidad

si desea alimentar con 12 y 5 volts para que funcione, dejara de ser un portatil y ya no seria un discman, tal vez si usando baterias para que se obtengan los 12 volts maximos se pudiera, pero aparte se gastaria mucha lana con pilas y pilas aparte depende de cuales pilas uses, imaginate el volumen , bastante bromoso y pesado.

y aparte obtendrias reproducir solamente pistas de cd y no mp3


a lo que voy esque si se puede utilizarla como reproductor de cd sin  tener una computadora de por medio, pero no convendra como un portatil

saludos


----------



## juniorjmd (Oct 30, 2010)

hola 

yo tengo una duda, yo lo necestio no para por tatil sino para adactarlo como reproductor a mi carro ya que me han robado como tres no aguanta comprar otro, bueno pero tengo una unidad  lectora y quemadora de dvd aparte quiero que sirva para mp3 y video, que tenga un lcd pequeño para ver el track y el tiempo asi como sonido, y claro sacar sonido y una salida de video

si alguien tiene una idea de como hacerlo le agradeceria

de todas maneras investigando encontre algo para un lector de sd

http://www.andyolivares.com/?page_id=6


----------

